# Hypnosis - a tool for coping with chronic pain



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hypnosis - a tool for coping with chronic painhttp://www.radionetherlands.nl/features/science/060320rf


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I second that.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks for posting this Shawn!Interesting article. We met Dr. Whorwell in person a year ago.I use Mike's chronic pain program which really helps my pain from scar tissue/abdominal adhesions... I've been able to reduce my pain meds because of these sessions.Thanks for sharing the info! xx


----------

